# how long does labour take?



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

My female guppy is just itching to let her fry out, she hides and you can sometimes see something sticking out of her end, 
but i spent half an hour watching and it just won't come out but when i woke up the one sticking out wasn't there and she had another coming out but again i missed it
any help or info ?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

It can take minutes or a couple days, just dim the lights and let her relax. 
If she looks aggravated and anxious don't feed her.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

"Labor" in fish is an individual as is it with women. I have a Yellow Varigated Snakeskin female that had fry yesterday. I noticed that she was squared off when I got home from work and I put her in the breeder. An hour and a half later, she was done delivering nearly 60 babies. This particular female doesn't mind if the lights are on or if I am watching. Her full sister takes nearly 4 hours to deliver her fry and needs plants in the breeder with the lights dimmed. Unless you know what conditions your fish will need, always go with lots of plants and dim lighting.
Tony Anderson


----------

